# Tony Alvarez Cigars



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I was surfing over on Cuban Crafters website and wondering if any body has tried the Tony Alvarez barber pole cigars. I love the Taboo Twist, look very similar. Any opinions please and thanks
Barber Pole Cigars - CUBAN CRAFTERS


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

HMMMMM I guess there really awful or nobody has tried them


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

:dunno: To be honest, I have never ordered anything from this place. I would be more interested in knowing if Cuban Crafters is worth ordering from. I just looked at their site, and saw they had some interesting deals, especially on some maduros.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I bought a bundle some time back. Want to try a couple?

I haven't had one in weeks. They were a bit overhumidified or young for my taste. I've dried them out to 60-65% and they should smoke better.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> I bought a bundle some time back. Want to try a couple?
> 
> I haven't had one in weeks. They were a bit overhumidified or young for my taste. I've dried them out to 60-65% and they should smoke better.


Love to try a couple before I drop 50 on a bundle, Thanks Bro.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Love to try a couple before I drop 50 on a bundle, Thanks Bro.


You got it. I'll get them in the mail tomorrow. Just shoot me a PM with an addy and keep an eye out for them. Also, if you like them, sign up for their email specials. I got my bundle for $30. Almost everything they sell gets a 20% - 30% reduction at some point throughout the year.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> You got it. I'll get them in the mail tomorrow. Just shoot me a PM with an addy and keep an eye out for them. Also, if you like them, sign up for their email specials. I got my bundle for $30. Almost everything they sell gets a 20% - 30% reduction at some point throughout the year.


Thanks PM on the way


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

ekengland07 offered to send me a couple to try. Thanks dude. he also sent along an RP ITC Triple wrap to try. Appreciate it


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Glad they made it. I'm curious if your review will mimic mine.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That triple wrap looks pretty bad arse. Look forward too hearing your thoughts on the barber poles.op2:



ekengland07 said:


> Glad they made it. I'm curious if your review will mimic mine.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Jeff (or anyone else who has tried these), any word on those barber poles? Cuban Crafters has their bundles of toros and churchills down to $30 right now.

Cigars,Humidors,Cigar Accessories,Cigar Cutters,Cigar Cases,Cigar Gifts - CUBANCRAFTERS


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow these look really tasty! I certainly don't need twenty lying around in my humidor but I might be willing to do a group buy or a split on these. They are just a beautiful cigar and if they taste half as good as they look, I would be impressed!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Domino68 said:


> :dunno: To be honest, I have never ordered anything from this place. I would be more interested in knowing if Cuban Crafters is worth ordering from. I just looked at their site, and saw they had some interesting deals, especially on some maduros.


Hey Jerry, and CaptainBlenderman & Jeepthing, I've been buying from CC's for about 5 years. I met Don Kiki Berber, J.L. Salazar and Tony Alvarez all in the first time I went to their store! A cigar smoker's fantasy...over 10,000 sq. ft. cigar factory and humidor in the middle of Little Havana, Miami. You gotta make some seriously good smokes to hang out here my friend!!! :ss

Don Kiki Berger (Enrique) is also partnered with Michael and Albert Argenti to produce the Berger & Argenti line of premium smokes. Berger runs the Tabacalera Esteli, Nicaragua...down the street from the Padron and Perdomo families.

I only state this because I have personal knowledge and experience of their operation, and in no way connected with their products. I do have some good friends who know them personally and introduced me to them. Living only 110 miles away has its benifits also. You won't go wrong here my friends.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow these look really tasty! I certainly don't need twenty lying around in my humidor but I might be willing to do a group buy or a split on these. They are just a beautiful cigar and if they taste half as good as they look, I would be impressed!


Same here, I wouldn't be interested in 20 but a split would definitely perk my interest. They look well made.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

BMack said:


> Same here, I wouldn't be interested in 20 but a split would definitely perk my interest. They look well made.


I think I'd be in for that...

If anyone wants to take the lead on this, speak up. Otherwise, I can take the lead on it. At this price, I think it would be easy to do a split. Anyone else interested?

BTW, thanks for your input, John. Coming from you, it's a solid recommendation.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd be interested in a 5er :smoke:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Wow these look really tasty! I certainly don't need twenty lying around in my humidor but I might be willing to do a group buy or a split on these. They are just a beautiful cigar and if they taste half as good as they look, I would be impressed!





BMack said:


> Same here, I wouldn't be interested in 20 but a split would definitely perk my interest. They look well made.





Fury556 said:


> I'd be interested in a 5er :smoke:


That would be an even split of a fiver for each of us. If no one else is interested, I'll go ahead and pull the trigger. You guys want the 6x52 toros or 7x48 churchills?

If anyone else wants some, we could always get more than one bundle. But make it quick...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I plan on doing a review on this stick soon. I did smoke 1 of the 2 Ekengland sent me. I always smoke two before I review them. But these are a nice cigar,some sweetness and
mild spice and cinnamon. For $30 I will buy a bundle myself.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> That would be an even split of a fiver for each of us. If no one else is interested, I'll go ahead and pull the trigger. You guys want the 6x52 toros or 7x48 churchills?
> 
> If anyone else wants some, we could always get more than one bundle. But make it quick...


Either is fine by me although I'd prefer the toros. Just PM me how you want to be paid/ payment info. I already have money sitting in my PP account... not that I'd be buying tobacco from you, I'm just paying shipping on a "gift."


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think the toros would be great also.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

BMack said:


> Either is fine by me although I'd prefer the toros. Just PM me how you want to be paid/ payment info. I already have money sitting in my PP account... not that I'd be buying tobacco from you, I'm just paying shipping on a "gift."


I don't sell tobacco products. I only expect to get paid back. That's all anyone needs to know!

I think we'll do the toros. I'm a toro fan myself so I'll probably just go with those. I'll PM everyone involved...


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> I plan on doing a review on this stick soon. I did smoke 1 of the 2 Ekengland sent me. I always smoke two before I review them. But these are a nice cigar,some sweetness and
> mild spice and cinnamon. For $30 I will buy a bundle myself.


I am glad you liked it. Just make sure you let them dry out a bit rott. They were a bit over humidified when I got my bundle.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

How much would a 5-er of toros boil down to? I believe I would definitely be interested although I've got quite a few gars as it is!!!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I would be interested in that, I have never done a split buy so I'm not up to speed on how to send the funds but send me a PM with the details. Shouldn't be too hard to update my PP account with some funds. Funny that I ran across this thread because I was just on Cuban Crafter's web site wondering if their cigars are any good.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Price with shipping, if I split one bundle 4 ways, is roughly $9 shipped to my house. Plus, it would probably be a few extra bucks to get it to you. Maybe $13?

Donovan, if you are definitely in, that makes 5 people in which case I'll order 2 bundles and see if anyone else wants any. If not, then Ryan will be the fourth and we'll split one bundle. I think I'll put up a thread in the Splits and Group Buys section. I'll try to post a link here for that thread with a list of those interested so far.

UPDATE: Here is a link to the new thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...er-pole-split-cuban-crafters.html#post3067165

P.S. Special thanks to Jeff (jeepthing) for letting us know how they are and Eric (ekengland07) for providing Jeff with some to try!


----------

